

Flash. Must. Die - mangeletti
http://www.wired.com/2015/07/adobe-flash-player-die/

======
nesu
Quite ironic though, that the article got published on a site that still uses
Flash.

~~~
pluma
Personally I thought the grey rectangles ("click to play" mostly eliminated my
need for ad blockers) emphasized the point.

------
nextweek2
It's all well and good the current sentiment, however the last hold outs are
legacy sites that have long been put into maintenance updates only and large
sites that take years to change, like BBC News.

Firefox's change doesn't have the weight behind it. If Chrome followed suite
it would be a different story.

------
dear
Truely

